# Pinwheel Table Runner



## Sandy C (Jan 7, 2013)

A while back someone on this site showed a picture of the Pinwheel Table Topper and wanted the directions for it.

Here's the directions:

Pinwheel Table Runner

Materials:
- 550 Yards of Worsted Weight Cotton Yarn - I used Crafter's Secret Yarn. 5 Skeins

You could use Lily Sugar n Cream in place of Crafter's Secret Yarn, but use with an H8/5mm crochet hook.

Measured as photographed, 40.75″ tall by 32″ wide across the center

Gauge:
15 DC by 7 Rows = 4″ by 3.75″

Abbreviations:
HDC - Half Double Crochet
DC - Double Crochet

Pattern Notes:
Join to the beginning chain.

Brackets will show what the beginning chain counts as.

Adsense:
Pattern:
Chain 5. Join to form a ring. Chain 1. Work 10 HDC into the ring. Join.

R2: Chain 5 [counts as a DC + chain 2]. (DC into the next HDC, chain 2) 9x. Join. (10 DC)

R3: Chain 5 [DC + chain 2]. (2 DC into the next DC, chain 2) 9x, DC into the 1st stitch. Join. (20 DC)

R4: Chain 6 [DC + chain 3]. (DC into each of the next 2 DC, chain 3) 9x, DC into the next DC. Join. (20 DC)

R5: Chain 8 [DC + chain 5]. (DC into each of the next 2 DC, chain 5) 9x, DC into the next DC. Join. (20 DC)

R6: Chain 9 [DC + chain 6]. (DC into each of the next 2 DC, chain 6) 9x, DC into the next DC. Join. (20 DC)

R7: Chain 10 [DC + chain 7]. (DC into each of the next 2 DC, chain 7) 9x, DC into the next DC. Join. (20 DC)

R8: Chain 12 [DC + chain 9]. (DC into each of the next 2 DC, chain 9) 9x, DC into the next DC. Join. (20 DC)

R9: Chain 13 [DC + chain 10]. (DC into each of the next 2 DC, chain 10) 9x, DC into the next DC. Join. (20 DC)

R10: Chain 14 [DC + chain 11]. (DC into each of the next 2 DC, chain 11) 9x, DC into the next DC. Join. (20 DC)

R11: Chain 2 (counts as a DC here, and throughout), turn. 12 DC into the next chain space, (DC into each of the next 2 DC, 12 DC into the next chain space) 11x, DC into the next DC. Join. (168 DC)

R12, 1: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 2 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 13x. (56 DC)

R13: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 3 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 4 DC) 12x. (76 DC)

R14: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 2 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 3 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 12x. (65 DC)

R15: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 4 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 5 DC) 11x. (82 DC)

R16: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 3 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 4 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 11x. (72 DC)

R17: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 5 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 6 DC) 10x. (86 DC)

R18: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 4 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 5 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 10x. (77 DC)

R19: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 6 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 7 DC) 9x. (88 DC)

R20: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 5 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 6 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 9x. (80 DC)

R21: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 7 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 8 DC) 8x. (88 DC)

R22: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 6 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 7 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 8x. (81 DC)

R23: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 8 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 9 DC) 7x. (86 DC)

R24: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 7 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 8 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 7x. (80 DC)

R25: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 9 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 10 DC) 6x. (82 DC)

R26: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 8 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 9 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 6x. (77 DC)

R27: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 10 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 11 DC) 5x. (76 DC)

R28: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 9 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 10 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 5x. (71 DC)

R29: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 11 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 12 DC) 4x. (68 DC)

R30: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 10 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 11 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 4x. (65 DC)

R31: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 12 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 13 DC) 3x. (58 DC)

R32: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 11 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 12 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 3x. (56 DC)

R33: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 13 DC, (2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 14 DC) 2x. (46 DC)

R34: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 12 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 13 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 2x. (45 DC)

R35: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 14 DC, 2 DC into the next chain space, DC into the next 15 DC. (32 DC)

R36: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 13 DC, 2 DC into the next DC, chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 14 DC, 2 DC into the next DC. (32 DC)

R37: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 15 DC. (16 DC)

R38: Chain 2, turn. DC into the next 14 DC. (15 DC)

Fasten Off, and Weave in Ends.

R12, 2: From the wrong side, skip 2 DC, and join yarn to the next DC. Chain 2. DC into the next DC, 2 DC into the next DC, (chain 2, skip the next 2 DC, DC into each of the next 2 DC, 2 DC into the next DC) 13x. (56 DC)

R13 - 38: Repeat Side 1.

Fasten Off, and Weave in Remaining Ends.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Very pretty. Is this your own pattern/design? Otherwise you’re violating copyright by posting the pattern here and should delete it within the first hour of posting. Even if it’s free, only a link should be posted.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

There's a link to the PAID pattern on Ravelry.com. Changing the name doesn't mean it's a different pattern

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2

You are violating copyright laws by publishing the pattern here.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Free one..Ila's Table Runner, for those that would like the pattern.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Free one..Ila's Table Runner, for those that would like the pattern.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ilas-table-runner


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Sandy C said:


> A while back someone on this site showed a picture of the Pinwheel Table Topper and wanted the directions for it.
> 
> Here's the directions:
> 
> ...


It looks so elegant; I'm wishing I had time to make one before Christmas. Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Sorry I never learned to crochet more than edges or very simple patterns. What a work of art for your table.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for all your work coping this pattern. Its just lovely, hope to make one soon


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Very cool and unique.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

So lovely! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Sandy C (Jan 7, 2013)

HiTarga
I got the pattern free on the internet, so I think I can share it with everyone.


----------



## Sandy C (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes you have to pay for the pattern on Raverly, but I got it free on the internet.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sandy C said:


> HiTarga
> I got the pattern free on the internet, so I think I can share it with everyone.


Even free patterns are the intellectual property of the designer and can only be shared/redistributed with permission. It is OK to post the LINK to the pattern, but not the pattern itself. I didn't know that at first, but it makes sense. Think of it in the same way as sharing software or movies.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Sandy C (Jan 7, 2013)

HiTarga
I can't believe it, the very first time I post a pattern on here, and someone try's to start trouble with me. I'm 77 years old and on this post two weeks ago a few women wanted to know where they could get the directions for this very same pattern, I thought I was doing these women a favor for posting it, but it seems to be someone who is trying to make trouble for me because I posted a free pattern, I already sent a private message to the head ones about the pattern. I wouldn't be the first to post something that they got free, I've seen a lot here that has questions, Have you ever posted a free pattern and did you get permission. I need to keep my mouth shut because I could go on and on about this topic. I hate to complain as I am a very easy going person to get along with, but this topic ticked me off, as your first topic didn't bother me, it was the second one. 
I hope everyone who saw the pattern and wanted to crochet it will love it as much as I do.


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank-you.
Lovely pattern.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sandy C said:


> HiTarga
> I can't believe it, the very first time I post a pattern on here, and someone try's to start trouble with me. I'm 77 years old and on this post two weeks ago a few women wanted to know where they could get the directions for this very same pattern, I thought I was doing these women a favor for posting it, but it seems to be someone who is trying to make trouble for me because I posted a free pattern, I already sent a private message to the head ones about the pattern. I wouldn't be the first to post something that they got free, I've seen a lot here that has questions, Have you ever posted a free pattern and did you get permission. I need to keep my mouth shut because I could go on and on about this topic. I hate to complain as I am a very easy going person to get along with, but this topic ticked me off, as your first topic didn't bother me, it was the second one.
> I hope everyone who saw the pattern and wanted to crochet it will love it as much as I do.


Just consider it a lesson learned. I learn all kinds of stuff here. We don't know what we don't know.


----------



## Sandy C (Jan 7, 2013)

Targa
What do you mean a lesson learned ?? Like I said a couple of times I got this pattern free , you need to learn to keep your mouth shut and not try to cause problems with innocent people. I'm not dumb and I would never post something without checking it's copyrights first and when I said free, I meant FREE. So I posted it for the women who wanted the pattern to crochet, and yes it's OK for me to post it. As for you learning all kinds of stuff here, you don't know a thing when it comes to me and I know I am in the right here. We older people don't like being pushed around and being made like a fool.
I hope all you lady's who wanted the pattern enjoy it and have fun crocheting it, it's a beautiful table topper.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sandy C said:


> Targa
> What do you mean a lesson learned ?? Like I said a couple of times I got this pattern free , you need to learn to keep your mouth shut and not try to cause problems with innocent people. I'm not dumb and I would never post something without checking it's copyrights first and when I said free, I meant FREE. So I posted it for the women who wanted the pattern to crochet, and yes it's OK for me to post it. As for you learning all kinds of stuff here, you don't know a thing when it comes to me and I know I am in the right here. We older people don't like being pushed around and being made like a fool.
> I hope all you lady's who wanted the pattern enjoy it and have fun crocheting it, it's a beautiful table topper.


I think you are referring to me in the post, as I said, just chock it up to a lesson learned. I in no way consider you a fool. I learned about copyright, here. I am an older person, not as old as you, but not a spring chicken either. It was not my intent to anger you, but to stop the direction this was going.


----------



## ursa.kosir88 (2 mo ago)

This is not the same pattern as the foto.I just started and it isnt the same


----------

